# Stand Up Paddle Board Rentals and sales



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We have a bunch of stand up paddle boards for rent in Boulder. It's fun and super easy. Great for getting our non-paddler friends out on the water. They are only $15 for a 3 hour rental.


----------

